# Point lookout policies



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello fisher folk. Since when did point lookout have nighttime age restrictions on admission. I was told that nobody under 16yo is admitted for night fishing. I saw families turned away. Myself included. Anybody know how this seemingly arbitrary policy came about? What of people camping inside?  What, no families with kids under 16. Smells fishy bro


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...int_Lookout_State_Park-Scotland_Maryland.html

"Just camped at Point Lookout State Park for the first time in about 20 years. As others have mentioned the scenery is beautiful and we were able to enjoy our personal activites as a family but other than that the place is terrible. Some of the staff were unprofessional and hospitality does not exist. I was told by a teenage staff member at the camp office (while cocking her head side to side smug like) that if my 16 year old son did not have a photo ID "Well then he just wont camp here". This was on Friday when registering late arriving family members. He had been camping with us since Monday but as others have mentioned there was no staff working the office the whole week until Friday so needless to say they did not have any ID on any of us for those entire 4 days and wouldnt if it were not for the remainder of the family arriving. This caused our next problem in which we were given a hard time about having one extra family member in our party that exceeded the site limit of 6. We were told by one very nice staff member at the gate that it was not a problem and that we should not be given a hard time. After registering the rest of family to the site we returned to our camper and soon after we were visited by...More
Date of experience: July 2012 "


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

MoJoe said:


> Hello fisher folk. Since when did point lookout have nighttime age restrictions on admission. I was told that nobody under 16yo is admitted for night fishing. I saw families turned away. Myself included. Anybody know how this seemingly arbitrary policy came about? What of people camping inside? What, no families with kids under 16. Smells fishy bro


It's hard for me to believe what that person told you. I would have asked for his full name and employee ID, then call DNR to confirm this rediculous assertion. We are talking about legal issue here. I can understand casino will not allow a minor to the gaming area even by accompany with an adult, but we are talking about fishing for crying out loud. I call this BS on that person.

It's a state park and if they have that policy, then places like SPSP will not allow minor to fish with their parents at night, which never happens (and shouldnt).

I'd suggest you call the PLO office at least to see what's up with that.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well they got a lot of problems there , it's really has turned into a shit hole the poaching of fish there is unbelievable, it got so bad one night I had to leave before I took matters in my own hands, , that being said I spent nights on the causeway with my kids under 10 never had a problem, but now it's a all night party at the end and DNR only works till 2 am so it's a free for all after that , personaly I think everyone bar none should have a ID at all times and ten fold in any state or federal park lands past 16 period 

1


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

I kinda understand why they're doing it if they're doing it. like 9 rock said, PLO turned into a shithole. I've seen bunch of teenagers come drunk in one night going ape shit on the pier. they broke a rescue tube case and jumping off the pier. Poaching is another problem but DNR doesn't care i guess. I've called police multiple times during overnight fishing there but none of them showed up. DNR enforcing law is a joke. they don't come when you need them and they come when you're peacefully fishing in the morning.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I wouldn't say they (DNR) don't care. Their budget is small compared to other agencies. I spoke to several DNR cops on the subject of poachers in notable areas and they were aware of them. Unfortunately they just don't have enough resources to patrol all of the areas but that still doesn't deter me from calling in.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We need the wall. LOL!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

andypat said:


> We need the wall. LOL!


Yes. Only acceptable ID is "TunaFish". Everyone else may not fish the pier!!


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

PLO has been in a decline for a long time. I am not surprised that night fishing has not been banned yet. 

DNR does not have the budget or man power to enforce any of their policies.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the fact is after 2 am they are off and it's a free for all , that being said a whole yr of poaching there pales in comparison to catching 1 illegal netter so I understand where they put the real time in , fishing has falling way off and once the cow nose rays roll in and take over your lucky to catch much anyway so you ain't missing a whole lot 

9


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

Was at PLO today and saw a massive pile of garbage on one of the beaches. People clearly camped out for a night (or more) and just left all their trash there. Cardboard box for a brand new grill, cans, bottles, food containers. What really gets me is that there was clearly a makeshift fire ring/pit in the sand at this "campsite" too... like if you're going to have an illegal fire then at least burn the cardboard instead of leaving it on the beach... Oh and I also got skunked.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shades of North Beach.


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

I havent been to PLO in such a long time and seems like I shouldnt make plans on going either.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I have spent countless nights there on the pier and on the Potomac Side beach. I had a bad experience about 4 years ago with people hiding fish in the trash cans and leaving trash on the ground and pier. 

Have many great nights there in the past but will not go back any more. Need to find a private beach to fish from. In some places people pay to fish private beaches.
It may come to that.

Capt Mike


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

This country is going to hell. A handful of assholes **** it up for the rest of us. Eventually they’ll start closing these places or put really restrictive policies in place. And who suffers the most from this bullshit guys like us that do everything legally and strive to protect our natural resources. Our state and federal parks are treasures. They are to be respected and protected. I and you know the answers to these problems but they are against the law. It must be very frustrating to police to do their job and watch understanding judges not back them up. As you can tell this thread really pisses me off. Pt. Lookout is a really great place and to read what is going on down there is just not right. I think similar things are happening at Sandy Pt.


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

andypat said:


> We need the wall. LOL!


Between Africa and US? Or maybe between Asia and US?
Andypat, are you racist?
In case -


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

eryv said:


> Between Africa and US? Or maybe between Asia and US?
> Andypat, are you racist?
> In case -


Not at all eryv. I like to joke around. Some people just don't have a sense of humor. What's your problem with what I said? I would like to know. Thanks!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

eryv said:


> andypat said:
> 
> 
> > We need the wall. LOL!
> ...


So basically what you’re saying is you think that all of the people who trash up or public recreation areas are Asians and Africans???
Hell why not throw Mexicans in there too!!!
Stop being racist eryv


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> So basically what you’re saying is you think that all of the people who trash up or public recreation areas are Asians and Africans???
> Hell why not throw Mexicans in there too!!!
> Stop being racist eryv


That is exactly my point. Wall usually refer to Latino, but at PLO we see many different faces. Even Russian are coming!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The Russian are coming The Russians are coming! LOL! Holy Crap! Lighting up guys. It was a f---ing joke. You need to go fishing more.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

eryv said:


> 1BadF350 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically what you’re saying is you think that all of the people who trash up or public recreation areas are Asians and Africans???
> ...


But if you had a pie chart of all the ethnicities responsible for trashing up our public recreation areas, what would it look like? Be honest with yourself


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

wildawes said:


> DNR does not have the budget or man power to enforce any of their policies.


To make matters worse, when they do enforce the policies, the courts lets them off with a stern talking to. If Maryland really wants to protect its resources they need to stop paying lip service to everyone who goes out of their way to destroy those resources. We need to start automatic seizure and destruction of fishing gear for those caught poaching. For me personally, I have no issue if that even includes boats/cars whatever.

Be honest with yourself. If you were a DNR officer, would you put yourself in harms way and willingly approach a group of 5 or 10 extremely drunk people knowing that even if you cite all 10 of them, the most it will cost them is the gas money to get to court?

The courts stepping up would be a big help, but nothing helps the societal issue of drunken 'me first' a-holes who could care less if they use language around your 5yr old that would make a sailor blush.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> But if you had a pie chart of all the ethnicities responsible for trashing up our public recreation areas, what would it look like? Be honest with yourself


Yep no guestions stating facts isn't being a racist it's being honest, 


9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Guys this forum will be much better off if we leave any and all reference of race out of it. We all bleed red.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! 
MoJoe, you got 1,183 views and 23 replies on your post.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

nhunter344 said:


> wildawes said:
> 
> 
> > DNR does not have the budget or man power to enforce any of their policies.
> ...


 what you want isn't practical, and wouldn't change anything. Confiscating gear from a commercial fisherman hurts them because its there livelihood. Taking someone's boat ,vehicle , tackle box , is unjust and doesn't fit the crime typically for a recreational poacher who doesn't care what the regulations are on a days catch with hook and line. And if you took their fishing license for a year.... who cares? They dont "need" one anyway. A fine and suspension of a driver's license would have greater effect. As far as drunks cursing around your kid.. as harsh as it sounds nothing can be done about that. The world is f'd up. The best you can do is be aware of what your getting yourself into. If you can recognize it's that kind of environment then leave find somewhere else to fish that's less crowded. Or fish a pier that you have to pay to fish and has a staff that will handle that problem for you. Otherwise its unavoidable, I get into at least one altercation a year with people fishing. Most often beach tourons and grogan's, sometimes other Fisher people that are just rude me first a holes. Depending on how it goes I'll back down and move on, nothing is worth possibly getting shot over. I carry and I assume the rest of the world does too. I personally wouldn't take my little ones to a pier at a time it's not staffed when it can be assumed alcohol will be present.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2019)

A few years back i was fishing along a river with a couple friends. Two canoes paddled up, each with one drunk muscle head and one drunk hottie. They paddled right into our lines and knocked our gear over. The two girls were trying to get them to fight us. So, my friend pulled out his .45 and just sat it on top of his box when they weren't looking. Didn't take long for them to notice and man did their tune change.... The one wanted to jump from a rope swing. We all knew the water was maybe 2 to 3 feet deep but we didn't stop him. Looked like a carp spawning bed about .5 seconds after he belly flopped into the muck.... we all laughed at the idiot and they left without any trouble.... idiots seem to pop up everywhere.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Benji,
If you get into an altercation while fishing every year, you need to find some new fishing spots or get into an anger management program.
Fishing is supposed to be relaxing and fun.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Gorge said:


> Benji,
> If you get into an altercation while fishing every year, you need to find some new fishing spots or get into an anger management program.
> Fishing is supposed to be relaxing and fun.


 I suppose your the kind of guy that will let someone throw trash in your yard as you sit on the porch without saying something about it to them. I'm not a confrontational person, but I'm not going to let someone be an ass to me without acknowledging it.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like you need better fishing spots and an anger management program.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

This is why I like remote sections of trout streams in the middle of the week! No one to get in a confrontation with


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I only fish during the week for that very reason. The level of drama and chaos on a summer weekend removes most of the enjoyment for me.

Common courtesy, fishing etiquette or whatever you want to call it is frequently ignored. 

I have stopped visiting many fishing spots due to the atmosphere and behavior that goes unchecked by DNR or the Police. Poaching, drinking, unmonitored children, drug use/sales. 

I understand that everyone wants to have a good time; however, if your good time infringes upon mine, problems occur.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

Benji said:


> what you want isn't practical, and wouldn't change anything. Confiscating gear from a commercial fisherman hurts them because its there livelihood. Taking someone's boat ,vehicle , tackle box , is unjust and doesn't fit the crime typically for a recreational poacher who doesn't care what the regulations are on a days catch with hook and line. And if you took their fishing license for a year.... who cares? They dont "need" one anyway. A fine and suspension of a driver's license would have greater effect. As far as drunks cursing around your kid.. as harsh as it sounds nothing can be done about that. The world is f'd up. The best you can do is be aware of what your getting yourself into. If you can recognize it's that kind of environment then leave find somewhere else to fish that's less crowded. Or fish a pier that you have to pay to fish and has a staff that will handle that problem for you. Otherwise its unavoidable, I get into at least one altercation a year with people fishing. Most often beach tourons and grogan's, sometimes other Fisher people that are just rude me first a holes. Depending on how it goes I'll back down and move on, nothing is worth possibly getting shot over. I carry and I assume the rest of the world does too. I personally wouldn't take my little ones to a pier at a time it's not staffed when it can be assumed alcohol will be present.


Sadly, I have to agree on your point about the lack of common courtesy in society today.

Concerning fishing, I'm not sure the status quo of letting everyone do as they please solves any of the problems. If you're a commercial fisherman and that is your livelihood, maybe you should think twice before poaching if it costs you what you do for a living. To be honest, no sympathy from me as their own activity is eventually going to put them out of a job anyway. A single rec poaching isn't going to wipe out a species, 100's of poachers ignoring size and creel limits is another story. I don't consider myself an exceptional fishermen, but even I could fill up a cooler with shorts most trips if I wanted to. Fines wont do anything, unless the amounts of the fines are raised substantially. You make a good point about drivers license suspensions. I could get behind that. Then again, it wont ever happen because we have people out there with numerous DUIs who still have a license. What you stated about fishing licenses goes for driving as well since a person doesn't "need" a drivers license to drive anyway.

You said you carry. As a responsible firearm owner, I assume you would agree that if a person uses a firearm in a careless/unsafe manner or uses that weapon to commit a crime, they should lose their ability to carry/own. I don't see any difference with boats/fishing gear. If you use it illegally, it should be subject to confiscation. I'm not sure that's the solution or if it will work, but we have to try something beyond what's currently being done, because we *know* that's not working.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! 1,816 replies on Point Lookout. Lets go for 2,000. LOL! I'm not fishing that honey hole. No Way!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Shades of north beach no more*



catman said:


> Shades of North Beach.


Yeah, back in the day. Now you have to leave by 8pm. My fishing has cut way back now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2019)

MillerLitehouse said:


> Was at PLO today and saw a massive pile of garbage on one of the beaches. People clearly camped out for a night (or more) and just left all their trash there. Cardboard box for a brand new grill, cans, bottles, food containers. What really gets me is that there was clearly a makeshift fire ring/pit in the sand at this "campsite" too... like if you're going to have an illegal fire then at least burn the cardboard instead of leaving it on the beach... Oh and I also got skunked.


Bumping this thread once again. Went to PLO today and saw an even more enormous trash pile in the EXACT SAME location as before. I'm talking 4+ big black trash bags of garbage, no exaggeration. Guessing it was the same people as before, who seem to enjoy camping out at this spot and leaving a huge mess. Dozens and dozens of beer cans thrown across the beach (guess the brand for a prize, it seems to be the one I always see as litter), cardboard boxes, what looked to be a dirty diaper, plastic bags, plastic bottles, it goes on and on. I don't produce this much garbage at my house in a month (or two, or three). I feel bad for the poor rangers who certainly don't get paid enough to have to deal with cleaning up every mess these scumbags leave behind. 

I just get so angry seeing how little people respect these places. They treat it like it's their own personal landfill, but it's MY PARK TOO and I don't appreciate that. I hate feeling like I'm being pushed out of the places I love. I don't really have anywhere else to fish.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm guessing they were PBR or Natty Bo strewn across the beach?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Tecate, Corona or Modelo


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Why do you fish there? So many good places to fish. Close to home I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2019)

I'd say Natty Ice, Stoney's or PBR. I feel your frustration. Our government coddles these people and basically serves as their lifetime mommy. Every one of them are "victims" of something and have no common courtesy nor respect for anyone or anything. In their mind it's your job and my job to clean up after their filthy, irresponsible, helpless butts. I think we need more money towards law enforcement and less whiny and self victimizing people crying and bitching about them. To me, if a couple of officers pulled up and polished their night sticks on a few noggins it would be a job well done. It's a shame what has become of our society. Now the only ones who suffer are those who follow the law. We need to get back to punishment and enforcing the law. Forcing those who don't want to follow to either get with the program or face a heavy hand.

I'm vacationing in Alaska right now. My wife and I get out and go especially with 24 hour daylight. Guess what you don't see much of anywhere. Trash. You just don't see it! I'm amazed, no beer cans, bottles, diapers, Gatorade bottles, food wrappers, night crawler containers etc etc. You will find the occasional pile of #2 in the weeds at rest areas but when you have no other place to go sometimes you gotta take what you can get when nature is screaming and not just calling.... it's such a huge difference on how much people respect things here.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I hear you brob757, We have been going to Venice FL. for about 30 years and we lived in Venice FL. for 15 years. You don't even see a cigarette butt on the streets. Alaska is a place I would love to visit. In my opinion it's all about who lives in the area. Venice was voted second best city in FL.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

thaweatherman said:


> I'm guessing they were PBR or Natty Bo strewn across the beach?


Clearly you don't fish there or you need glasses 


9


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! Replies: 41
Views: 3,050


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

That really sucks. Queen Anne and Dorcherster county is squeezing out the fishermen as I type this. They are limiting fishing hours in fishing spots due to trash (next step is full closure). Patuxent Naval Air Station (PAX/NAS) is not spared from trash either.The last time I was there, the fishing spot was littered with beer cans, cofee cups, plastic bags, fishing lines, etc.. It was not as bad as described at PLO, but damm, if you have special privilege to get into a military base, try to respect it!!!

Hell, someone dropped off a couch next to a dumpster. The galls of someone hauling a piece of "junked" furniture pass thru a checkpoint "burned" me up. People just don't friggin care.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It is happening everywhere. This was a good fishing spot trashed up.
View attachment 60823


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

MoJoe said:


> Hello fisher folk. Since when did point lookout have nighttime age restrictions on admission. I was told that nobody under 16yo is admitted for night fishing. I saw families turned away. Myself included. Anybody know how this seemingly arbitrary policy came about? What of people camping inside? What, no families with kids under 16. Smells fishy bro


I remember that and now everyone gets turned away for night fishing.A pier that our tax money paid for that was built for specifically night fishing


----------

